# First Day Driving (photos and video)



## horseheart (May 30, 2008)

I hope this isn't a duplcate. I can't find my post.

My 3 minis went to the trainers ranch 2 weeks ago. This is my first day at driving school with the trainer Dale (I met Dale and Kandy at Celebration last month).







Here is a video of my first solo:



I LOVE driving. I like it better than riding!






Comanche is too small to drive with Smurf but eventually I’ll drive Tobby and Comanche together (they are the same size). Dale said they’ll make a cute team.






See more photos HERE


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 30, 2008)

Looks like fun! Love the harness on smurf! Beautiful!


----------



## dreaminmini (May 30, 2008)

Very cool! Hoping I'll be doing that real soon. I'm going to start taking lessons.





You guys looked good. I can't wait to start. Keep me updated, maybe we can share tips!


----------



## Mona (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Laura Leopard (May 31, 2008)

I have a Toby too! He's a 30" gelding and I have a 34" stud named Logan. I figured they wouldn't make a great team because of the size difference, but it looks like your guys handled it quite well. I thought It was funny that Smurf had to canter to keep up with Toby's trot. It would probably work the same way with my two. My short stuff is way faster at trotting then my big guy. Although Logan has a much prettier way of moving. He tracks under better.

They are so cute.

Laura

The dun is Toby and the pinto is Logan


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun!!! I haven't ever driven a pair before but love to drive (I also like it more than riding). Tobby and Comanche will make a really neat looking team!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics! I, too, love driving, more than riding! I hope to have a pair someday





Jessi


----------

